# Hello.



## cupra_matt (Jul 31, 2019)

Hello!

I've now had my manual TTRS for a couple of months, I came from a stage 3 550BHP MK7 golf R.

I absolutely love the TT but I'm looking for a quieter exhaust as I currently have a non res scorpion system with secondary cat delete.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to the TTF.
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------

